
Google Developers Case Study Showcase of Google+ Redesign - TheQwerty
https://developers.google.com/web/showcase/case-study/googleplus
======
Sarkie
Shame they removed 80% of the functionality.

------
hlfcoding
&mdash; not &mash;

------
jcyw
what did they actually use to achieve this?

